# 2 Questions



## armyrules (30 Nov 2004)

When you first get to BMQ what do you do first? I for Res I ask because I'm curious and wondered if anyone could help me out? My second question is I'm bringing my applications in next week and is the process for your papers for RES faster or is it the same wait for Reg? Thankx for all who help


----------



## shaboing (30 Nov 2004)

i started the process last year at this time and i'm getting sworn in tomorrow. so thats a full year of this. we had some problems with my medical papers though, there was some errors made so i had to get a bunch of stuff from my doctor or i would have went to bmq during the summer. it really should have been half the wait. i hope that helps.


----------



## armyrules (30 Nov 2004)

thankx shaboing that helps  and if anyone else has any coments please feel free.


----------



## lostmuskrat (30 Nov 2004)

I applied for reserves two months ago, I get sworn in this week.


----------



## shaboing (30 Nov 2004)

now thats the fastest i have ever heard, haha, lucky


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 Dec 2004)

The same thing happenned to me, it took me just over 2 months to go from handing in application to getting sworn in, and that was WITH having to re-do one of the tests.

So it is possible, and good luck.


----------



## armyrules (1 Dec 2004)

Holy geez i hope mine goes that fast! Is it the same process if u live in Ontario as to Alberta or somewhere else?


----------



## lostmuskrat (1 Dec 2004)

shaboing said:
			
		

> now thats the fastest i have ever heard, haha, lucky


Must have jinxed it, I got a call today to say "sorry, have to cancel your enrollment Thursday, we'll do it sometime in the new year."
I KNEW it was too god to be true!   ;D

Edit:
I did it in PEI, there might be a variation between recruiting centres, but it's pretty standard (I think).
For me, I applied, two weeks later had my medical exam and interview, three weeks later my fitness test, five weeks later, "This Thursday!" Next day: wait another 5 weeks.
C'est la vie  ???


----------



## mazda3mazdaspeed (3 Dec 2004)

Approx AUG 25, 2004 handed in papers, CFAT SEPT 1, interview/medical SEPT 8, PT OCT 21 sworn in Dec 2. I was so excited and nervous! They had a parade just for me, it was great! Weap Tech - LAND reserves.


----------



## shaboing (3 Dec 2004)

lostmuskrat said:
			
		

> Must have jinxed it, I got a call today to say "sorry, have to cancel your enrollment Thursday, we'll do it sometime in the new year."
> I KNEW it was too god to be true!   ;D
> 
> Edit:
> ...



damn man, sorry bout that


----------



## qor556 (3 Dec 2004)

ah ive heard some pretty crazy enrollment stories. i was one of the lucky few, i handed my papers in on the very last day to get on the courses for the summer and with some persistance and calling i was sworn in after about 5 weeks after handing in my forms.


----------



## armyrules (4 Dec 2004)

lostmuskrat said:
			
		

> Must have jinxed it, I got a call today to say "sorry, have to cancel your enrollment Thursday, we'll do it sometime in the new year."
> I KNEW it was too god to be true!  ;D
> 
> Edit:
> ...


                 sorry to hear that   Did the recruiter give you a reason or did he/she just tell you that they will do it next year and that was the end of it?


----------



## lostmuskrat (4 Dec 2004)

I did get a reason and it sounded legit enough, I guess.  I guess it was just my bad luck that my medical files came back from Borden at the end of November, when the reserve units in PEI more or less "shut down."  I know it'll happen eventually, it just kinda sucks to have it all arranged and set up on a Monday, have it cancelled on a Wednesday.
Ah well, I just gotta "suck it up, buttercup!" and do pushups.


----------



## Huggy (12 Dec 2004)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> The same thing happenned to me, it took me just over 2 months to go from handing in application to getting sworn in, and that was WITH having to re-do one of the tests.
> 
> So it is possible, and good luck.



Redoing one of the test????  What do mean?  you can retake the apitiude test or fitness test? does this happe alot or just extreme cases?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (16 Dec 2004)

WRT your question, yes, you can redo both the aptitude test and fitness test. For the aptitude test for example, if you didn't qualify for the trade you want, I believe you can retake it again in 6 months. (If someone else has had experience with this feel free to correct me.) I had to redo the fitness test because I couldn't do my pushups all the way down (alot of people were in the same boat) so I re-did the test one month later. From people I have spoken to, I'll assume that happens fairly often. One of the people I was doing the test with had to come back and redo it a _third _ time.


----------



## Love793 (3 Jan 2005)

You can rewrite the CFAT once after 3 months.  If your results are still not what you desire then you can rewrite after 6 months and proof of upgrading.  The CF express test can be redone immediately following a failure, so long as you pay for it (at least for CFRC Hamiltons Area of Ops).  It does happen quite often.

As for times in processing a lot of factors can delay it, has the person lived out side of Canada?  What if any Medical issues do they have?  How long does it take to get an appointment for a med, express test etc...  A lot of delay is also caused by applicants not brining in papers, med letters etc.


----------



## Sapper24 (3 Jan 2005)

I did the whole process in about a month and then my phone call about 2 weeks later, and got sworn in for me it didn't take that long but I booked everything as soon as i could and the reg. I join is pretty new so it was excepting a lot of new people


----------

